# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Закончилась лицензия 1С v.7.7

## Megalex

Может кто подскажет что делать. 
Сторонняя фирма в далеком прошлом поставила 1С 7.7 с конфигурацией "Моя бухгалтерия" от компании "Дельта-Софт" (Беларусь). Сейчас программа пишет постоянно "Истек срок лицензии". Пробовал поставить заново 1С чистую и в нее загрузить базу данных эту по новому, снова пишет "Истек срок лицензии". Я как бы сильно не разбираюсь в 1С, но решить по долгу работы обязан, может кто поможет дельным советом что и куда нажать, или что скачать?

----------


## AndyPanda

Ну, это сообщение точно не от ядра 1С. Значит оно где-то в конфигурации.Все зависит от того, как защищена данная конфигурация, просто паролем или криптомодулем. Если паролем, то расковырять - утилит в инете хватает, найти место, где данное сообщение выдается.оно наверняка привязано было к какой-то дате. Проанализировать, что в эту дату должно было произойти, может обновление какое обязана была фирма установить, а может просто не заплатила авторам или бывшему программисту, и это типа мести им.....ну, и либо убедить их сделать всё по-путю, либо, нарушив авторские права, удалить эту блокировку из текста(ну или перевести дату блокировки). Если программа защищена криптопровайдером, то тут всё намного сложнее...придется отслеживать и менять в шестнадцатиричном виде...а это уже не тривиально и вам скорее всего не по силам...Пробуйте, если ничего не выйдет, могу попробовать помочь....но не бескорыстно, к сожалению....холявщиков и так на моей шее хватает...

----------


## Mishinamama

> Ну, это сообщение точно не от ядра 1С. Значит оно где-то в конфигурации.Все зависит от того, как защищена данная конфигурация, просто паролем или криптомодулем. Если паролем, то расковырять - утилит в инете хватает, найти место, где данное сообщение выдается.оно наверняка привязано было к какой-то дате. Проанализировать, что в эту дату должно было произойти, может обновление какое обязана была фирма установить, а может просто не заплатила авторам или бывшему программисту, и это типа мести им.....ну, и либо убедить их сделать всё по-путю, либо, нарушив авторские права, удалить эту блокировку из текста(ну или перевести дату блокировки). Если программа защищена криптопровайдером, то тут всё намного сложнее...придется отслеживать и менять в шестнадцатиричном виде...а это уже не тривиально и вам скорее всего не по силам...Пробуйте, если ничего не выйдет, могу попробовать помочь....но не бескорыстно, к сожалению....холявщиков и так на моей шее хватает...


Оч нужна ваша помощь, по этому же вопросу.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Оч нужна ваша помощь, по этому же вопросу.


Решений 3:
1. Обратиться к разработчику (быстро, но дорого)
2. Ковырять самому (см. пост 2) (дешево, но долго)
3. Обратиться к знакомому 1С-нику (возможны варианты из комбинаций "быстро, дешево, долго, дорого").

----------


## keyro

> Решений 3:
> 1. Обратиться к разработчику (быстро, но дорого)
> 2. Ковырять самому (см. пост 2) (дешево, но долго)
> 3. Обратиться к знакомому 1С-нику (возможны варианты из комбинаций "быстро, дешево, долго, дорого").


скиньте базу на файлообменник и ссылку на нее. а то беспредметный разговор. может там делов на 3 копейки.

----------


## Mishinamama

вопрос решился, спасибо!

----------


## WTFun

Вопрос к знатокам: 
Есть база на Хьюмен Систем. 
Есть файлы защиты: Decoder.dll, Storage.dll, License.key, DeServer.exe
Перенесли базу на другой комп. А там такое:

Как это победить без отправки Регистрационного числа Хьюменам?

----------


## alexandr_ll

А почему вы не хотите связаться с разработчиком?

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## WTFun

> А почему вы не хотите связаться с разработчиком?


Фирму обслуживала бухгалтерская контора в 2014 г. Она мне скинула базу и файлы защиты. А ключ естественно активации дать не может. Она и сама уже давно не работает на ХС. 
А покупать лицензию нет смысла т.к. фирма идёт на ликвидацию.

----------

